# My Memories of the good old days.



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2022)

*I was just listening to music and many memories came back to me Until a few yrs ago I lived in the City. Every summer we would have a block party. A DJ lived on the same block and he would play music. He would start off with songs with girls' names in them. He always started with "Please don't ask about Barbara" by Bobby Vee. Some of the girls would get mad because Barbara is my name. I can't tell you how mad they got when the Beach Boys came out with Barbara Ann. He always started with one of them and ended with the other. He sang  Hello Mary Lou, Donna, and all the girls' names that lived on the block. I really miss those good old days.*


----------



## Chet (Jun 27, 2022)

You might already be aware but https://www.oldies.com/ has it all. I ordered a bunch and should go back to listening again. I like the compilation albums with just the hits. A single artist album has the lesser know songs which you may not care for.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

I love a wide range of music, but I don't listen much if I feel sad.  During the shingles, I was in severe pain and couldn't like flat, so I slept in my car to adjust the seat until a recliner could be delivered. There was a Paul McCartney cd in the car, and I listened to him so much during that time that I will always remember him as being the person who kept me company during shingles.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I love a wide range of music, but I don't listen much if I feel sad.  During the shingles, I was in severe pain and couldn't like flat, so I slept in my car to adjust the seat until a recliner could be delivered. There was a Paul McCartney cd in the car, and I listened to him so much during that time that I will always remember him as being the person who kept me company during shingles.


When my poor husband had the shingles all he had to listen to me was saying "Please see the Doctor maybe he can help you !"


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2022)

Chet said:


> You might already be aware but https://www.oldies.com/ has it all. I ordered a bunch and should go back to listening again. I like the compilation albums with just the hits. A single artist album has the lesser know songs which you may not care for.


When I was young my Dad had a friend that loaded jukeboxes and he would give my Dad all the records he took out. I have hundreds of 45 records.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 27, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was just listening to music and many memories came back to me Until a few yrs ago I lived in the City. Every summer we would have a block party. A DJ lived on the same block and he would play music. He would start off with songs with girls' names in them. He always started with "Please don't ask about Barbara" by Bobby Vee. Some of the girls would get mad because Barbara is my name. I can't tell you how mad they got when the Beach Boys came out with Barbara Ann. He always started with one of them and ended with the other. He sang  Hello Mary Lou, Donna, and all the girls' names that lived on the block. I really miss those good old days.*


i still have a crate of record albums and a record player----i dont call it stereo, just a player!!---and i play the old
60-70's records and feel like im back in the living room with the big windows looking out at the pastures
while i sing and bop around.

its a nice thing.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> When my poor husband had the shingles all he had to listen to me was saying "Please see the Doctor maybe he can help you !"


I went to two emergency rooms in severe pain. The second one discovered the shingles rash.  There doesn't seem to be much they can do, other than help with pain medication. The pain medication helps with getting a little sleep while in extreme pain. All I can say, shingles pain was the worst pain I've known.  The pain was much worse late at night, so I started to panic at dark. Once past the pain, the panic at night kept coming, but finally started getting a little better.  You observed what it's like to have shingles.  I know your husband must have been glad to have you helping him.  Hopefully more can be done in the future to provide relief.


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2022)

A girl named Barbara was my first serious love. Her dad really liked me, but her mom was very indifferent towards me. We dated for three years, until graduation and I went to college and being away, I left PA to go to school in Ohio, she started dating other guys and of course, we became detached from one another. As for the music, I also have a few hundred 45’s, but only up to 1965. Once the British Invasion took over and the Psychedelic music also became popular, I gave up on music for awhile.


----------



## caroln (Jun 28, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> When my poor husband had the shingles all he had to listen to me was saying "Please see the Doctor maybe he can help you !"


Doctors can't help.  There is no help.  You just live through it.  (Been there, done that.)


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was just listening to music and many memories came back to me Until a few yrs ago I lived in the City. Every summer we would have a block party. A DJ lived on the same block and he would play music. He would start off with songs with girls' names in them. He always started with "Please don't ask about Barbara" by Bobby Vee. Some of the girls would get mad because Barbara is my name. I can't tell you how mad they got when the Beach Boys came out with Barbara Ann. He always started with one of them and ended with the other. He sang  Hello Mary Lou, Donna, and all the girls' names that lived on the block. I really miss those good old days.*


I thought a lot of you Philly kids went to Jersey in the summer. Didn’t a lot of the kids hang out at Atlantic City and the Steel Pier? Is it still operating? I still remember watching Bandstand when they broadcasted from the Pier and also my older sister watched Ed Hurst with Dick Clark at the Pier during the summers. I saw that poor horse jump off that tower once. I thought to myself “Really?”

My sister and a few of her friends went down to a show on the Pier and after that all I heard about was Freddy “Boom Boom” Canon, Bobby Rydell and Frankie Avalon. She didn’t get on air, but they were allowed to stand outside of ropes that were put up on the boardwalk and watch, listen to the music and talk to the boys. She still talks about those days. I went to Bristol to the Friday night dances a few times. They had a great DJ, which I think his name was Daddy G? Not sure about that. Too many moons ago. And there were also dances at Upper Darby we would go to. Also went to another place, but I can’t remember where. We went down in that area to go to dances because the kids were considered east coast cool, compared to the west coast kids, which pretty much set the dress code during that era in time, but my sister always thought the east coast girls set the hairstyles. Some of you girls sure used a lot of hair spray back then. Too many of you were hair hoppers back then. The girl that I was dating at that time would carry a can of aerosol hairspray on our dates and she would spray her hair inside my car. When she got done spraying her hair, it looked like it was misting. I told her no more after the first night out in my car. She had hairspray all over the headliner in my car. That stuff doesn’t come off very easy. Not complaining, just remembering. Those were the “good old days.”


----------



## Been There (Jun 29, 2022)

The good old days for me was when I was 9 years old and my grandpa took me into a room called his office and told me that my mom and dad were killed and I won't be seeing them again in life, but if I remain a good boy someday we will meet again in Heaven. I was supposed to go live with my dad's brother, but he decided that he already had 3 kids and couldn't feed another  so grandma and grandpa took me in. Little did my uncle know that my parents had almost a half million dollars of life insurance on them, which the judge ruled that half of the money could be used for my expenses and the other half had to be placed in a trust fund which I would receive at age 25 unless I went to college after high school and then the money could be used for college expenses. My grandparents only used enough money to bury my parents and another $50,000 to fix things legally and around the house so I would be more comfortable living there in their old fam house. Grandpa started planting more corn on the farm and I took care of the animals so he could devote more of his time to taking care of the crops, which was mostly soybeans and corn. I loved doing it for them because they loved me and took good care of me. I was never neglected or really wanted for anything that the other kids had. They were the good old days and I have no complaints.


----------



## timoc (Jun 29, 2022)

My Memories of the good old days.​
"Yeh, Sassy, I agree, the old songs do provoke memories." 
Just the other day I heard Judy Garland singing 'The Trolley Song' so right there and then I thought, "I know, I think I'll invent the wheel."


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2022)

oldman said:


> I thought a lot of you Philly kids went to Jersey in the summer. Didn’t a lot of the kids hang out at Atlantic City and the Steel Pier? Is it still operating? I still remember watching Bandstand when they broadcasted from the Pier and also my older sister watched Ed Hurst with Dick Clark at the Pier during the summers. I saw that poor horse jump off that tower once. I thought to myself “Really?”
> 
> My sister and a few of her friends went down to a show on the Pier and after that all I heard about was Freddy “Boom Boom” Canon, Bobby Rydell and Frankie Avalon. She didn’t get on air, but they were allowed to stand outside of ropes that were put up on the boardwalk and watch, listen to the music and talk to the boys. She still talks about those days. I went to Bristol to the Friday night dances a few times. They had a great DJ, which I think his name was Daddy G? Not sure about that. Too many moons ago. And there were also dances at Upper Darby we would go to. Also went to another place, but I can’t remember where. We went down in that area to go to dances because the kids were considered east coast cool, compared to the west coast kids, which pretty much set the dress code during that era in time, but my sister always thought the east coast girls set the hairstyles. Some of you girls sure used a lot of hair spray back then. Too many of you were hair hoppers back then. The girl that I was dating at that time would carry a can of aerosol hairspray on our dates and she would spray her hair inside my car. When she got done spraying her hair, it looked like it was misting. I told her no more after the first night out in my car. She had hairspray all over the headliner in my car. That stuff doesn’t come off very easy. Not complaining, just remembering. Those were the “good old days.”


Every summer we went to wildwood.NJ I met my husband in Bristol. Bobby Rydell.Fabian and Frankie Avalon lived in my neighborhood. Bandstand started in phila and a lot of my friends went. Bobby Rydell married a  school friend of my sisters. Of the memories!


----------



## oldman (Jun 29, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Every summer we went to wildwood.NJ I met my husband in Bristol. Bobby Rydell.Fabian and Frankie Avalon lived in my neighborhood. Bandstand started in phila and a lot of my friends went. Bobby Rydell married a  school friend of my sisters. Of the memories.


“Wildwood Days” by Bobby Rydell. I know that area in Philly pretty well. Several Italians lived in South and West Philadelphia. They were much safer than North and Northeast Philly. The Frankford area was a mess due to the gangs. I had a few friends that lived in Frankford and when I would visit them, we wouldn’t go outside because the gangs in North Philly would crossover into Frankford. I met some black kids (boys) from 12th and Poplar at a small grocery store. They were trying to egg me into a fight, but I wouldn’t take the bait. I knew they didn’t fight fair. There was no one on one. I think we took the El down to Market, but I was down there a few years ago and now it’s gone, so maybe I am a bit confused. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2022)

oldman said:


> “Wildwood Days” by Bobby Rydell. I know that area in Philly pretty well. Several Italians lived in South and West Philadelphia. They were much safer than North and Northeast Philly. The Frankford area was a mess due to the gangs. I had a few friends that lived in Frankford and when I would visit them, we wouldn’t go outside because the gangs in North Philly would crossover into Frankford. I met some black kids (boys) from 12th and Poplar at a small grocery store. They were trying to egg me into a fight, but I wouldn’t take the bait. I knew they didn’t fight fair. There was no one on one. I think we took the El down to Market, but I was down there a few years ago and now it’s gone, so maybe I am a bit confused. That was a long time ago.


You're right about Italian families living in South Phila. It reminded me of something my Husbands mom would say to me when I was dating her son. They were Irish and she would say "God save me from the Dago's but not you Barbara ." She loved me even though I was Italian.LOL


----------



## ehanveyjr (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 24, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was just listening to music and many memories came back to me Until a few yrs ago I lived in the City. Every summer we would have a block party. A DJ lived on the same block and he would play music. He would start off with songs with girls' names in them. He always started with "Please don't ask about Barbara" by Bobby Vee. Some of the girls would get mad because Barbara is my name. I can't tell you how mad they got when the Beach Boys came out with Barbara Ann. He always started with one of them and ended with the other. He sang  Hello Mary Lou, Donna, and all the girls' names that lived on the block. I really miss those good old days.*


The days where there was a black and white tv, and only one phone in the house on the wall.  People stayed in touch better then I think.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 25, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> The days where there was a black and white tv, and only one phone in the house on the wall.  People stayed in touch better then I think.


and one bathroom for the entire family.

People learned to share, be cooperative, etc., and did have much more time together than these days when everybody has their own everything.


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> You're right about Italian families living in South Phila. It reminded me of something my Husbands mom would say to me when I was dating her son. They were Irish and she would say "God save me from the Dago's but not you Barbara ." She loved me even though I was Italian.LOL


I also remember those Philly cheesesteak sandwiches, which are still available, but I avoid the city anyway possible. Also, those huge pretzels.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> and one bathroom for the entire family.
> 
> People learned to share, be cooperative, etc., and did have much more time together than these days when everybody has their own everything.


Yes, indeed!  We shared a lot more, had more consideration for others, and it was just great!


----------

